# Grubhub region change



## Nfs (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi, I have been emailing my driver specialist since last week regarding region change. He is not responding at all. I have shifted my area from Suffolk county new york to Brooklyn. Is there any other alternative to change the location?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You can't do anything without your driver specialist. Keep trying to contact him until he responds.

Try emailing [email protected] and tell them you can't get in touch with your DS. Maybe t t hey can help you


----------



## Nfs (Dec 5, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You can't do anything without your driver specialist. Keep trying to contact him until he responds.
> 
> Try emailing [email protected] and tell them you can't get in touch with your DS. Maybe t t hey can help you


Thank you &#128591;


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I wish Grubhub would get rid of the region stuff.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nfs said:


> Hi, I have been emailing my driver specialist since last week regarding region change. He is not responding at all. I have shifted my area from Suffolk county new york to Brooklyn. Is there any other alternative to change the location?


I am also in New York and had the same issue when I was put into the wrong region. I emailed the driver specialist everyday for 3 weeks and never even got a reply.

What I did was fill out a technical trouble form. Apparently for technical issues they actually have a support team that actually reads driver requests for assistance. They responded back that they couldn't help me because it wasn't a technical IT issue but they would forward my request to the correct group. My Region was changed the next day.

Good Luck


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I wish Grubhub would get rid of the region stuff.


That and scheduling but they will never give up that control.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I am also in New York and had the same issue when I was put into the wrong region. I emailed the driver specialist everyday for 3 weeks and never even got a reply.
> 
> *What I did was fill out a technical trouble form*. Apparently for technical issues they actually have a support team that actually reads driver requests for assistance. They responded back that they couldn't help me because it wasn't a technical IT issue but they would forward my request to the correct group. My Region was changed the next day.
> 
> Good Luck


How do you do this?

I am having same trouble as OP - no response from specialist or support in weeks.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure why they can't just be like DD. Which let's me sign up for dashes pretty much anywhere I'd conceivably drive, within my own state and neighboring ones?


----------



## Dash27341 (Jul 13, 2019)

What part of Brooklyn did they put you in? East Brooklyn?


----------



## Nfs (Dec 5, 2018)

Still they didn’t day anything. My driver specialist has stopped sending me email. I tried to contact Brooklyn driver specialist and he gave me a google request form to fill up. I don’t know what is happening. I haven’t got any answers and i have no clue. I am working for doordash uber eat postmates and Grubhub is not allowing me to do anything. It seems I have to stay forever in my assigned region only for Grubhub


----------

